# Trailers?



## SoDak Waterfowler (Mar 8, 2007)

what kind of trailers do you guys use. and do you guys put shelves in them or what.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Here is one we used this weekend. It has shelves on one side Mine is a 6x14 with no shelves in it yet

[siteimg]6580[/siteimg]


----------



## SoDak Waterfowler (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you know around how much one like that will cost brand new.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh man, that is a cool a$$ picture! Nice hunt and way to go on the bling!!! :beer: You really got my blood pumpin' now and for that I say thanks!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Snow Geese BLING!!!! Boy I'd love one of those


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

$2800-$3100 for a 6X12 because the group I hunt with just bought one.

I am looking at a 6X10 and they are running $2400-2900 depending on accessories.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

what kinda gun you got there?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like a BPS to me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I paid $2800 for a 6 x 14 (16' V-Nose) United trailer from Ultimate Transportation out of Fargo 3 years ago.

Best advice I can give is to go as big as you can, you'll never have problems filling it.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris, is the 14 feet to the point where it starts to v or from tip to end?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

2 ft of nose in a v front, if its 14ft it gunna have 2 ft of nose. and be a 16fter


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm liking your Trailer!!


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a 6x12 from Menards got it new last season paid $2800


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

6 by 14 united v nose and i paid a bit less than Chris, I run racks to hang my GHG and pile my bigfoots in the v nose and during the spring i run my rubbermaids and quad and still have room to hang my clothes to dry at night.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That is not my trailer, this is the one we were able to pull with the 4 wheeler in the wet fields. Mine was to big and heavy to pull but luckily we had the hog (arctic cat) to pull all our stuff out in that trailer


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

O, even if its not your trailer, it is still a sweet looking trailer, and makes me want one but that aint gonna happen...Do you got ne pics of your trailer?

-Shootnmiss09


----------

